# Como leer una resistencia en un circuito?



## nicodealmirante (May 2, 2009)

Este es mi segundo trabajo de electronica. Estube haciendo una barrera infrarroja y ahora  me decidi por hacer un indicador de baterias cargadas.

El siguiente circuito lo saque de pablin.com.ar y ahi una cosa que no se que significa.. (lo redondeado en la foto.)

En el redondel, ahi una resistencia de 33k que tiene una flecha roja que va a la de 10k. No entiendo como lo tengo que poner si la resistencia va de negativo a positivo. donde engancho la de 33k?


----------



## jorger (May 2, 2009)

Es que la resistencia de 10k es un pote,por eso tiene una flecha roja,que es el punto...común?(no me sale el maldito nombre ahora)     
Un saludo


----------



## mabauti (May 2, 2009)

es un potenciometro 






la flecha indica la toma central o parte movil

mas información : http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potenciómetro


----------



## nicodealmirante (May 2, 2009)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> es un potenciometro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en caso de que sea como el que mostrastes vos, en que pin va la resistencia de 33k?


----------



## ars (May 2, 2009)

en el del medio


----------



## nicodealmirante (May 2, 2009)

Una pregunta: Estoy haciendo el siguiente circuito

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/audioext/index.htm

Y el condensador que me vendieron para esto es un ceramico 473. Esta bien?

PD: El circuito no funciona y estan bien conectados los iodos todo


----------



## DOOM_DOMINATOR (May 2, 2009)

nicodealmirante no te guies por los circuitos de pablin porque la mayoria no funciona.


----------



## unleased! (May 3, 2009)

nicodealmirante dijo:
			
		

> Y el condensador que me vendieron para esto es un ceramico 473. Esta bien?


 Si, está bién. 473= 47 y 3 ceros= 47000pf (picofaradios). Esto lo divides entre 1000 y te quedan 47nf (nanofaradios)
Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 3, 2009)

aqui les dejo unas paginas con algunos datos interezantes.

espero q les sirvan.

nicodealmirante te recomiendo que empieces con algun software como Live wire asi t vas aconstumbrando a la simbologia que se maneja en esta área de la fisica.

no es de maldito pero...que no reconozcas un simple potenciómetro o resistencia variable, como quieras llamarle.

imagino que los diodos sí los reconoces y sabes hacia donde vael ánodo y el cátodo.

lo de los capacitores esta explicado en el adjunto.

saludos.


----------



## nicodealmirante (May 3, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> aqui les dejo unas paginas con algunos datos interezantes.
> 
> espero q les sirvan.
> 
> ...



La verdad es que nunca tube problema de leer un circuito, pero la resistencia variable o potenciometro lo conocia como la flecha que atraviesa la resistencia, no la que la señala.

Se reconocer un Diodo, capacitor electrolitico y todo pero tube solamente una pregunta tonta como quien diria. y ya me la respondieron.

Gracias


----------



## alexus (May 8, 2009)

exacto, la "flechita" es el cursor del potenciometro o preset, lo que hace es variar la tension entra "la flechita" y la masa y la "flechita" y vcc, obviamente varia la resistencia respecto de los "polos", la de 33k es una resistencia "comun". espero haberte sido de ayuda.


----------

